

7 Reasons Why You Will Never Do Anything Amazing With Your Life - gituliar
https://medium.com/life-learning/2a1841f1335d

======
jmnicolas
This guy must be a joy at parties ... oh but he doesn't go to parties because
he's so superior to us.

I wish he made his argument without being insulting, there are some
interesting things in this article.

